# CRC Synod Paedocommunion



## kvanlaan (Jun 16, 2010)

Synod Discusses Lord's Table Proposal- Christian Reformed Church

I think the last barriers are falling to full-on acceptance of Paedocommunion in the CRC.


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 16, 2010)

That is such a shame. 
Do you really think they will finally accept it?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure. I know this is the last straw for many people in the CRC - I remember hearing one PB'er say just that. He was in a conservative CRC congregation and said that if paedocommunion went through at synod, that would do it for him. Because it is the last line in the sand for so many, it might not go through this year (but maybe next time round?)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 16, 2010)

These are weird times. I hope that sane, Godly heads prevail.


----------

